# Sony BDV-E370 Problem Playing CDs



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I am trying to troubleshoot a problem for a friend that has their HDTV connected to a Sony BDV-E370 home theater system with an HDMI cable.

An audio CD placed in the BDV-E370's tray can only be heard through the TV's speakers. All of the speakers seem to be enabled in the system settings menu and the built in speaker test does play the test sounds through all the speakers in the correct sequence. The unit is not muted and the volume setting is not minimized. Switching to the FM tuner does play through the speakers. It all worked correctly when I set it up about three years ago. I figure it has to be a menu setting somewhere, but can't seem to find the the correct menu to make it work.  What am I missing? 

Looking through the PDF file of the operating instructions and Sony's e-support site, I have not been able to find help for this particular issue.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello Chuck! 

Is the HDMI cable going to the theater system receiver or to the back of the TV as one of the inputs?

I'll look at mine tonight, but I think I also have an audio cable from my DVD player to my theater system receiver.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Brad,

If I remember correctly, there is only an HDMI cable from the BDV-E370's output to one of the HDMI inputs on the TV. I would not be able to check unless I went to my friend's place some time next week.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

OK... as you know there are a hundred different ways to do things...

But my receiver has limited Video input (for the purpose of switching video inputs/ outputs). 

So I have two HDMI cables going to my television: one directly from the output of the DVD, and the other from the output of my satellite receiver. 

I then have audio cables going to my receiver: one directly from the output of the DVD (audio), and the other from the output of my satellite receiver (audio).

I have one of the Logitech programmable remotes that changes the TV to the correct video input, and the audio receive to the TV audio signal (same operation for the DVD). 

So it kind of depends on the main receiver. I don't know if it's new (and fancy enough) to accept video inputs/outputs. If not, the HDMI should go to the television, and then output from the DVD and/or satellite with two RCA cables to the receiver. The sound should them be transmitted by the main receiver to the speakers.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm not sure how the type of audio and video connection between the BDV-E370 home theater unit and the TV or how the TV selects an input has any effect on the problem at hand. All six of the speakers are connected directly to the BDV-E370 and are driven by the amplifiers in the BDV-E370. The problem is that an audio CD placed in the BDV-E370's optical drive can only be heard through the two speakers in the TV. I am unable to hear the CD audio playback through the speakers connected directly to the BDV-E370.

I believe I have eliminated the optical drive as the cause of the problem, since the CD can be heard through the TV's speakers just fine.

I believe that I have eliminated the individual speakers themselves, their wiring, and the individual power amplifiers in the BDV-E370 as possible causes of the problem, since the BDV-E370's built-in speaker test causes the built-in test sounds to be heard through each of the six speakers, in the correct sequence.

IMHO, that make me believe that there is either a menu setting somewhere in the BDV-E370's many menus that is preventing the CD audio from being fed to the speakers, or there is some kind of hardware failure or firmware glitch that is preventing the CD audio from being fed to the speakers.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok, so this unit drives the speakers and everything. :up: When you play a DVD, does the sound go through the speakers as expected?

Is it every CD or just some of them?

Has your friend updated the firmware lately?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

We only checked with a couple of different commercially made music CDs. I may not be visiting them for a while, but will ask them to test with both a commercially made DVD and a Blu-ray disc.


----------

